# system.map not found beim booten

## klemi

Hi,

ich habe vergangene Tage baselayout von unstable wieder auf stable gemerged.

Jetzt erhalte ich beim starten die Meldung

 *Quote:*   

> system.map not found - unable to check symbols

 

Auswirkungen kann ich im Moment nicht feststellen.

Hat jemand eine Idee, was das bedeutet und wie man das beseitigen kann?

Gruß

Klemi

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

...und das erneute Kopieren der System.map nach /boot bewirkt nichts?

----------

## LunX

Das selbe Problem habe ich auch aber ich habe nie eine System.map in /boot/ liegen habs mal vergessen und gesehen das es ohne Probleme auch so geht. Hab dann mal die System.Map nach /boot kopiert aber Fehlermeldung bleibt bestehen.

Gruß

Lunx

----------

## Hilefoks

Moin,

dumme Frage sicherlich - aber wozu ist die System.map gut? Ich habe diese noch nie in mein /boot kopiert, aber auch noch nie eine Fehlermeldung beim booten gesehen.

MfG Hilefoks

----------

## Lenz

Ich glaub die ist dazu gut, um die Abhängigkeiten von Modulen aufzulösen. Jedenfalls steht hinter der Fehlermeldung 'system.map not found'. dass er die Modulabhängigkeiten nicht auflösen kann.

Habe die Fehlermeldung im übrigen auch, trotz system.map in /boot! Wäre also über eine Lösung auch erfreut.

----------

## psyqil

http://linuxmafia.com/faq/Kernel/systemmap.html

----------

## dertobi123

"Wozu eine System.map?" verrät unter anderem dieser Link, aber auch google hat da einiges zu erzählen.

Nun zur Frage: Warum beschwert sich Gentoo beim booten?

Ausschlaggebend ist die das Script "/sbin/modules-updates" (im aktuellen baselayout Zeilen 204ff), hierin wird u.a. depmod aufgerufen, um eine aktuelle Auflösung der Modulabhängigkeiten vorzunehmen. Zunächst wird geprüft ob ein modularer Kernel gestartet wird, wenn ja wird anschliessend[/code] geprüft, ob im Verzeichnis des aktuellen Kernels (/usr/src/linux/) eine System.map liegt. Sofern ja nutzt depmod diese, andernfalls scheitert das Auflösen der Modulabhängigkeiten ("System.map not found - unable to check symbols").

----------

## klemi

ok,

hier inj boot habe ich die gültigen system.map Konfigurationen hergerichtet, d.h ich habe den Soft-Link wieder gerichtet - aber trotzdem kommt beim booten von Gentoo immer noch die gleiche Fehlermeldung.

meine boot Dateien zu Kernel 2.6.15-r1:

 *Quote:*   

> tux boot # ls -la
> 
> insgesamt 5217
> 
> drwxr-xr-x   4 root root    1024 18. Feb 14:27 .
> ...

 

----------

## mrsteven

Wie dertobi123 schon gesagt hat, die System.map gehört nach /usr/src/linux.

----------

## Lenz

Optimal!  :Smile: 

Wird wohl bei 'make clean' mit weggelöscht.

----------

## klemi

Steht da auch:

 *Quote:*   

> tux linux # ls -la
> 
> insgesamt 17500
> 
> drwxr-xr-x  20 root root    4096  8. Feb 15:48 .
> ...

 

make clean hatte ich durchgeführt

Gruß

Klemi

----------

## Phlogiston

Nun ich habe dasselbe Problem, obwohl ich eine System.map in /usr/src/linux habe wie auch in /boot. Ich glaube nicht dass die "nur" ins src/linux gehört, denn genkernel legt eine solche mit angehängtem Kernel Namne nach /boot.

Aber was ist denn nun die Lösung für dieses "Problem"?

----------

## mastacloak

Ich habe das Problem auch. Im englischen Forumsteil habe ich irgendwo gelesen, dass

modules-update augerufen wird, bevor weitere Partitionen einghängt werden. Da bei mir /usr extra ist, 

kann zu dem Zeitpunkt auch keine /usr/src/linux/System.map gefunden werden.

Man könnte wohl versuchen zu forcieren, dass die Partitionen vorher einghängt werden oder 

man erweitert das modules-update Script, sodass es auch unter /boot nach der System.map sucht.

Ich habe beides nicht gemacht und kann ob der fehlenden System.map keine Leistungseinbußen oder sonstige Probleme feststellen.

----------

## Phlogiston

 *mastacloak wrote:*   

> Ich habe das Problem auch. Im englischen Forumsteil habe ich irgendwo gelesen, dass
> 
> modules-update augerufen wird, bevor weitere Partitionen einghängt werden. Da bei mir /usr extra ist, 
> 
> kann zu dem Zeitpunkt auch keine /usr/src/linux/System.map gefunden werden.
> ...

 

Ja ähnlich siehts bei mir auch aus.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Man könnte wohl versuchen zu forcieren, dass die Partitionen vorher einghängt werden oder 
> 
> man erweitert das modules-update Script, sodass es auch unter /boot nach der System.map sucht.
> ...

 

Ja ich habe eigentlich auch keine Probleme, aber ich glaube früher hat das funktioniert, vielleicht wurde also das Script geändert. Ich bin immer noch dafür dass die System.map ins /boot gehört, denn da wird sie auch sicher gefunden beim booten.

Grüsse Phlogiston

----------

## musv

Hmm, also versteh ich nicht, wozu die System.map in /boot gut sein soll.

Ich hab definitiv keine System.map in /boot /boot/grub usw. In /usr/src/linux gibt's aber eine bei mir. Mein Kernel bootet ganz sauber und ordentlich ohne jegliche Fehlermeldung. Sämtliche Modulabhängigkeiten werden auch ganz ordentlich aufgelöst. 

Also ich denk mal nicht, daß die Probleme meiner Vorredner daher kommen, daß die System.map in /boot fehlt.

----------

## mrsteven

So weit ich weiß muss modules-update sowieso nur dann ausgeführt werden, wenn man einen neuen Kernel oder neue Module installiert hat. Solange man das nicht vergisst, ist es egal, ob modules-update beim Start ausgeführt wird (na ja, kostet halt Zeit  :Confused: ).

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> So weit ich weiß muss modules-update sowieso nur dann ausgeführt werden, wenn man einen neuen Kernel oder neue Module installiert hat.

 

Außerdem muss man modules-update ausführen, wenn man Änderungen an den Dateien in /etc/modules.d/ vorgenommen hat, sonst treten sie nicht in Kraft.

----------

## Lenz

Um's mal zusammenzufassen:

* System.map muss in /usr/src/linux liegen, nicht in /boot

* make clean löscht System.map, also make clean wenn möglich nicht zu übereifrig ausführen

* in der Regel nur kosmetisches Problem, nur "nervige" Fehlermeldung beim Start

Infos:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-423888.html (Englisch)

----------

